# Heading off to Hilton Head, SC.



## brianj517 (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi All,

The day after tomorrow, the family and I are taking off to spend a week at Sea Pines Resort in Hilton Head, SC. It's my first vacation in quite awhile, and I can't wait to sample some good ol' southern cookin'! If any of you South Carolina natives have any dining recommendations that should not be missed...I'm all ears. I'm planning on plenty of good eating, long lazy days at the beach and, of course, an ample supply of adult libations...any and all recommendations will be deeply appreciated and thouroughly tested 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## brianj517 (Aug 10, 2005)

As a side note to my earlier post, If any one from the group live in the area, drop me a note. The wife and I love making new friends, especially those with a common interest in bbq and other good food! I particularly enjoy learning about different recipes and cooking methods from different parts of the country, its one of the many things that make our "hobby" so much fun! It might be fun to get together and compare ideas in person and perhaps enjoy a few drinks! 8) 

Cheers,
Brian


----------

